# Probleme mit *.gif Einbinden



## bennibach (5. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand einen Trick, den man beim erstellen der *.gif beachten muss, wenn man diese als Image einbinden will? Bei einigen gifs klappt das einbinden problemlos, aber andere werden garnicht erst angezeigt.
Ich denke, dass das was mit der Konvertierung von *.psd in *gif liegt.
Habe macOS und Adobe Photoshop CS - vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem.


danke und ciao


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2006)

wie lädst du die denn?


```
image = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(pfad);
```

ich mach das so, und das klappt immer.


----------



## bennibach (6. Sep 2006)

so mache ich das auch, aber java ist trotzdem wäherisch. 
Ausgabe mache ich mit g.drawImage(Image, x, y, ImageObserver);


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2006)

Lad doch mal ein Bild hoch bei dem es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2006)

meinst du hier ins Forum?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2006)

Zum Beispiel auf Imageshack, einen Filehoster oder eigenen Webspace


----------



## bennibach (6. Sep 2006)

das sit das, was nicht geht

http://img342.imageshack.us/img342/5039/t0sweden2ch3.gif


das ist das was geht:

http://img342.imageshack.us/img342/4567/t00xs4.gif


danke fürs ausprobieren!
bin am verweifeln


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2006)

Funktionieren beide tadellos:

```
public class Frame extends JFrame 
{
	
	public Frame()
	{
		setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		JLabel label1 = new JLabel(new ImageIcon("t00xs4.gif"));
		JLabel label2 = new JLabel(new ImageIcon("t0sweden2ch3.gif"));
		add(label1);
		add(label2);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		pack();
		
	}
	
	public static void main (String[]args)
	{
		new Frame().setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## bennibach (6. Sep 2006)

HAHA,

jungs macht euch keine Sorgen.
Solche Dinge passieren, wenn man keine Ordnung auf seinem Rechner hällt. 

Alles in Butter.
Wusste doch das mich mein java nicht im Stich lässt..
.
einen schönen sonnogen herbst euch allen 
(bis zum nächsten Problem)

ciao


----------

